# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Version 8.02 Released [12/11/2017]

## mohamed73

Biggest ever All in One Android Tool
With Basic to Advance Functions Present and Next Generation Tool  *Update # 16*  *What is New ?* *Samsung *  *Added Wipe Efs Samsung Qualcomm in Download Mode**Added Wipe Efs Samsung Exynos in Download Mode* *Qualcomm* *Added Oppo A57 Full Support for*  *Reset Frp**Format**Backup efs**Wipe Efs**Restore Efs**Back Firmware**Write Firmware**Partition Listing**Write Single Partition**Wipe Single Partition**Repair IMEI*  *- Modified and Improved Edl Mode Bootloader Unlock/relock
- Fixed Device Connectivity on QDLoader 9008 Mode.* *Motorola*  *Fixed Boot loop issue after Motorola Nexus FRP Reset* *Added Fix Boot loop and Stuck in Bootloader Issue Method for Motorola Nexus.**Modified and Improved Motorola Bootloader unlock/relock*  *WARNING : IMEI      Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is Intended  to     Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in Phone Back .
We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using this      Function. User will be Sole Responsible for any illegal Activity done by      using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.   D o w n l o a d L i n k  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *    -: Official Website :-  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support Group and News Channel :-  Skype Support :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

